# Swap Meet in Appleton, WI.    July 23rd



## z-bikes (Jul 6, 2017)

Just posting a CL link to this swap meet in Appleton, WI, located bout 30 miles South of Green bay. Don't know anything about it but just trying to let people know it's happening.


https://greenbay.craigslist.org/bid/6205307881.html


----------



## z-bikes (Jul 21, 2017)

ttt


----------



## Shawn (Jul 23, 2017)

I shall be there tomorrow morning with a couple old bikes. Right after a couple cups-o-java


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 24, 2017)

@MTGeorge, you guys rocked it! 
Thank you.

Excellent inaugural!!!! I was happily surprised by the turnout, super time.

Dig the trophys.


----------



## Shawn (Jul 24, 2017)

What a great time. Turnout was amazing. Thanks so much to Mark, Chuck, George, Gabriel, The Johnson Bros and everyone else who worked hard making this happen. Can't wait for next years event  Tote-Lee Awesome day !


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 28, 2017)

Shawn said:


> What a great time. Turnout was amazing. Thanks so much to Mark, Chuck, George, Gabriel, The Johnson Bros and everyone else who worked hard making this happen. Can't wait for next years event  Tote-Lee Awesome day !



Any pics of the bikes/parts? V/r Shawn


----------



## Shawn (Jul 28, 2017)

I didn't take any photos myself. Members of the 2 Tired group did and posted them on Facebook. There are actually a lot of great bikes in the Fox Valley area of Wisconsin. You can click the link below to look at photos and things going on with the 2 Tired folks.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10211246558414558&set=pcb.1975368492488628&type=3&theater


----------

